# FundGrade A+ Awards



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

I don't personally own any mutual funds or ETF's but this may be of some interest to someone.

http://www.fundgradeawards.com/2019/FundGrade-Awards-2019.aspx


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Hardly an exclusive club when there are hundreds? of A+ alone.....


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

True, maybe a tool for marketing the industry.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Receiving the A+ Award for 2019 were 178 mutual funds, 53 exchange-traded funds (ETFs), 117 segregated funds, and 3 Responsible Investing funds...rotflmfao


----------



## Jimmy (May 19, 2017)

Pretty good article and ratings actually. They use this service on the Globe to rank funds too. There were only 53 ETFs out of 746 that got an A+ rating actually and they are many of the well known good performers: ZLB, XMS, PLV VAB etc.

For example VAB is Vanguard's Canadian Aggregate Bond Fund ETF and it beat out ZAG, HAB and XBB etc apparently. Likely due to lower fees and broader holdings.

Much smarter than the useless Moneysense ratings that just blindly give all the generic index ratings top marks.


----------

